# Big Horse, Small Jumps :)



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i dont know whether anyone saw this vid or not...


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Look at that big boy flying over those jumps! So pretty!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha thanks, he really was flying!


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

so cute, sucha breeze for him!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^yeah it was, hes an ex eventer


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks like you're having a great time! =] Just be careful that you don't let him choose the speed- it's hard to tell, but on a few jumps, it looked like you were asking him to slow down and he didn't want to. My horse got a few chances to rush jumps with a few other riders, and now, even though no one else rides him, he tests me and wants to rush once or twice. It's not fun if they really get into that habit.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with the above. He obviously knows what he's doing, and he's obviously taking care of you, but I'd still work on installing some brakes, you look a little out of control.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

EventinginMI said:


> It looks like you're having a great time! =] Just be careful that you don't let him choose the speed- it's hard to tell, but on a few jumps, it looked like you were asking him to slow down and he didn't want to. My horse got a few chances to rush jumps with a few other riders, and now, even though no one else rides him, he tests me and wants to rush once or twice. It's not fun if they really get into that habit.


yeah i agree, i dont ride him anymore, not saying i wont ride him again. most people say theres not a lot you can do about it, just keep him collected, even his owner says he has trouble with him too. The video is a year old (i think) and recently he has had a tendon injury (from over-stretching himself), i dont know who was riding him at the time though. Hes enjoying coming back into work though, him and his jumping


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah .. thats a heavy rushing horse.. thats a no - no.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

jump-off! 
and hes tanking...


----------



## Arabiangirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Its realy nice  nice work beautiful jumping


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

